# Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu:-)



## dorlischu (8. Juli 2009)

Einen schönen Tag euch allen!
Endlich hab ich's geschafft, mich hier anzumelden. 
Das ist nämlich die einzige Überlebenschance für das große Loch in meinem Garten:beeten.
Ich werd mich mal kurz halten, denn das soll ja schließlich nur eine Vorstellungsrunde sein. ich bin also Hobbygärtnerin mit Leib und Seele, aber eher die naturnah-verbundene. Ich mag irgendwie das wilde Landleben und weniger das perfekt angelegte. Soweit wär mein Gartenteichloch ja ganz in meinem Sinne*ggggg* - richtig schön wild, wenn es nach regengüssen wieder Wasser führt. Aber irgendwo gibt's ja dann doch noch Grenzen. Kurzum: Ich steh vor einem vor meiner Zeit gegrabenen, für Kois geplanten Loch und plane seit Wochen herum, recherchiere im Internet, bin schon zum Halbprofi für die anderen geworden *gggg* - aber meine Lösung ist irgendwo noch fern am Horizont.  So viele Vorstellungen, so viel Arbeit, kein soooo großes Budget - vielleicht schütt ich einfach alles wieder zu.

Oder aber vielleicht fin ich hier ja doch noch ein paar liebe Leute, die das alles gar nicht so schlimm finden und sich am Ende mit mir an schönen Bildern meines neuen teichs freuen.

Vorerst also mal alles Liebe
Eure Dorlischu

Nachtrag: Ach ja, es soll KEIn Koiteich mehr werden! Ich möcht Pflanzen, ein paar richtig schöne Bachbettsteine, keinen Kiesel, keine Fische, keine Technik.


----------



## Aristocat (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Hallo  Dorlischu!
Mir ging es mit meinem Teich ähnlich, wie Dir nur, dass ich ursprünglich einen Pool im Garten hatte. Schau mal in meine Alben, was man mit GROSSEN Plänen und mini Budget so anstellen kann. Keine Bange, das wird schon!!!
LG
Andrea


----------



## thias (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Hallo Dorlischu,

herzlich willkommen.
Schau dir mal hier so alle Teich an. Da bekommst du bestimmt Lust... und auch jede Menge Hilfe und Tipps.
Ein naturnaher Teich ist wirklich einfach anzulegen und pflegeleichter als ein Stück Rasen.
Hier mal als Kostprobe mein kleiner (alter) naturnaher Teich, ganz ohne Technik (noch mit vielen Baufehlern , damals kannte ich das Forum noch nicht)... aber er funktioniert trotzdem 

   

... nach ein paar Jahren ganz gut eingewachsen. Ich schneide lediglich Ende Winter die Pflanzen zurück. Mehr Arbeit ist das nicht ... ich stehe auch auf naturnah-verbunden .

Mein Schwimmteich ist dann allerdings etwas aufwändiger...


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

THIAS, ich glaub, das brauchte ich schon zur Rettung!!!!!
Ich schau schon so lange Fotos und irgendwie hab ich nur sehr wenige Teiche nach meiner Vorstellung gefunden. Der deine, besonders auch mit dem Steg, oh wow, ...das gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!!!!!!!!!!

ähm...heißt das...trotz aller "Fehler" ... geht dein Teich gut? Hast du so etwas wie Ufergraben?

Danke

dorlischu

Nachtrag: und dein Schwimmteich ist ohnehin ohne Worte! Ich hatte kurz die Idee mein Gartenloch auch in einen Schwimmteich zu verwandeln, aber ich muss sagen, das ist im Moment nicht leistbar. Und obwohl ich handwerklich wirklich ganz gut bin, ist das für ein Ein-Frau_Projekt doch etwas zu aufwändig.Leider.


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Aristocat/Andrea ... mini Budget ...das gefällt mir

vielen Dank!!!!!!


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

so, ich versuch mich mal mit einem Bild ... bitte nicht bös sein, falls der erste Versuch nicht klappt. Ich versprech, dann geh ich üben

dorlischu


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*Ein-Frau-Projekt*

Hallihallo!
Ich hab mich ja schon im Vorstellungsthread gezeigt ... aber da wollte ich mich und meinen Teich in spe nicht so ausbreiten.

Als Einsteiger darf ich hier vielleicht eine Runde jammern und dann mit meinen Ideen aufwarten?:beeten

Alsoooo ... unten auf dem Foto sieht man mein Gartenloch. Es war mal vor meiner Zeit als Koiteich ausgehoben worden und damit auch entsprechend tief angelegt. Da ich aber gar keine Fische haben möchte und lieber einen naturnahen Teich gestalten möchte, hab ich über den Frühling schön langsam von all den Beetarbeiten Erde reingekippt, sodas ich mittlerweile in etwa eine Tiefe von 1,50m habe.

Zu Beginn aller Ideen haben mich die Steilwände, die auf dem Foto leider nicht so gut rauskommen, zur Verzweiflung gebracht. Die hat sich mittlerweile durch viel Nachlesen gelegt. Das mit den verschiedenen Zonen schaffe ich schon. Irgendwie:crazy.

Ach ja ...die Größe ...also im Moment, so wie das Loch ist, hat es eine Länge von ca. 7 m und eine Breite von max. 3,5-4m. 

Und jetzt beginnt das Überlegen. Ich muss vorausschicken, dass ich ein Ein_Frau-Unternehmen bin. Wenn ich also versuche, um Uferwall, Ufergraben usw. herumzukommen, dann nicht aus Faulheit oder handwerklicher "Unbegabung", sondern weil ich froh bin, wenn die Arbeit vielleicht um Nuancen weniger anstrengend wird (wenn es irgendwie geht).

Also: keine Fische, keine Technik, viel Pflanzen. Schaffe ich das?

alles liebe von dorlischu


----------



## thias (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

... du scheinst Platz zu haben, dann mach mal  ..... noch etwas größer. 
So wie der Schlauch liegt das Wasser und dann noch 2/3 des Umfangs einen knappen Meter Ufergraben. Wie man den anlegt ist in meinem Bericht über meinen Schwimmteich oder auch im Fachbeitrag zur Ufergestaltung enthalten und natürlich auch noch in vielen anderen Beiträgen .
Wenn du dir den Bau nicht alleine zutraust, dann sch mal zu NG, die haben auch kleine Komplettteiche als Gesamtpaket und sehr gute Beratung, in Form von Broschüren mit seeehr viel knoh how, die man erst mal für viel Geld erwerben muss, dann aber gegen Material wieder gutgeschrieben bekommt. Wenns zu teuer ist, gehts auch mit Baumarkt oder 1-2-3, aber da muss man schon genau wissen, was man will und hat eben keine sinnvolle Beratung.


----------



## expresser (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Hallo dorlischu,

hab es auch erst lernen müssen (das mit den Bildern und mit dem Teich) wie alle Anderen auch.
Mach bitte Beides größer!
Die Bilder auf 1024/768 und den Teich bis fast zur Grundgrenze!

Ich heiße Werner und war vor ca. 2 Monaten in der gleichen Situation wie du. 

Meine Überlegungen:
Loch ist da, also Teich.
Erst planen dann schaufeln und nicht umgekehrt, so wie ich.
Umso größer desto einfacher zu handhaben.
Bodenablauf ist keine Hexerei, geht aber nur vorher.
Und noch viele "Kleinigkeiten" also lesen.

Auf jeden Fall macht es Spaß und gemeinsam noch viel mehr!


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Servus dorlischu,

du scheinst das Loch schon ne Weile ausgehoben so haben, so wie das aussieht oder? Also ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, bei soviel Platz würde ich das ganze auch größer machen. Je größer desto besser, weißte doch...
Und dann ein paar schöne Stufen mit einarbeiten bei der Planung, da du nur Pflanzen einsetzen willst (wenn ich nichts überlesen habe  ) Wird das dann ein recht schöner Teich, auf den verschiedenen Stufen kannst du dann die Pflanzen setzen, von Seerosen, über __ Hornkraut, ähriges __ Tausendblatt (die halten auch dein Wasser sauber) bis hin zu den __ Schwertlilien und den anderen Sumpfpflanzen.
Ich selbst kann dir aus meiner Empfehlung herraus den richtigen __ Schilf nicht empfehlen, falls du solchen setzen möchtest, der kann leicht die Folie kaputt machen und ist sehr vegetativ. 
Aber ich bin mir sicher du kriegst das gut hin.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Weitere Fotos beim Teichbau und nicht zuschütten, so gings bei mir auch los wie bei dir, also keine Panik! 

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## thias (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein-Frau-Projekt*

hm, in welchem Thread machen wir weiter 

hier nochmal meine Antwort:

... du scheinst Platz zu haben, dann mach mal  ..... noch etwas größer. 
So wie der Schlauch liegt das Wasser und dann noch 2/3 des Umfangs einen knappen Meter Ufergraben. Wie man den anlegt ist in meinem Bericht über meinen Schwimmteich oder auch im Fachbeitrag zur Ufergestaltung enthalten und natürlich auch noch in vielen anderen Beiträgen .
Wenn du dir den Bau nicht alleine zutraust, dann sch mal zu NG, die haben auch kleine Komplettteiche als Gesamtpaket und sehr gute Beratung, in Form von Broschüren mit seeehr viel knoh how, die man erst mal für viel Geld erwerben muss, dann aber gegen Material wieder gutgeschrieben bekommt. Wenns zu teuer ist, gehts auch mit Baumarkt oder 1-2-3, aber da muss man schon genau wissen, was man will und hat eben keine sinnvolle Beratung.


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein-Frau-Projekt*

Thias, sorry ...ich schlag mal vor, wir bleiben hier ... ich dachte, ich könnte beim Vorstellungsthread nicht in medias res gehen - Höflichkeitsgründe und so.

Ja, du hast recht, Platz hab ich. Und wie du geschrieben hast, ist es auch ungefähr geplant: Das Wasser sollte bis zum Schlauch gehen, vielleicht an manchen Stellen sogar noch ein wenig weiter (sonst schaff ich das mit den flacheren Zonen nicht) und dann in meiner ganz perfekten Vision der Ufergraben.
Ich hab mir NATÜRLICH deinen Beitrag zu Uferwall und -graben durchgelesen (hab ich doch alles ganz ordentlich schon vorm ersten Posting gemacht *grins*) und jetzt einmal such ich einen Smiley, der den Hut zieht ... Moment.... na, leider, gibt es nur GeklatscheD. Nein, ehrlich, dein Beitrag ist wirklich toll - leider führt er mir auch vor Augen, dass das ordentlich Arbeit bedeutet ... ähm ... Ein-Frau-Projekt und so. 
Naturagart hab ich mir den Katalog kommen lassen, aber die werden nicht die große Freude mit mir haben, weil ich Folie und Vlies schon alles habe. Abgesehen davon: will das die Gärtnerin und Handwerkerin ALLEIN schaffen.
Also, du meinst, um den Uferwall komm ich nicht herum, nein? Ich finde den Graben ja wunderschön, nur die Ufermatten mit der Einsaat und die dann eher kümmernden Pflanzen im Wasser tun mir a bissl weh. Ahhhhh, doch nicht soooo naturnah, gell!
Aber das wird schon. Irgendwann gibt's das Projekt dann in Bildern ...und ich werd gar nimmer an den Anfang denken.
Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!!!!!!!
Alles Liebe
dorlischu


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Werner, Daniel ... dankedankedanke ... der Zuspruch tut gut!!!
Ich hab mir erlaubt, mein "Problemchen" in den Einsteigerthread zu verlagern, weil ich den Vorstellungsthread nicht zudonnern wollte mit meinen Fragen, Ängsten und PANIK *ggggggg*.
Darf ich euch dort antworten?
Alles Liebe
Dorlischu


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein-Frau-Projekt*

Werner ... ACH DU MEINE GÜTE ...einen Bodenablauf:shock?????
Muss das sein? Mich trifft der Schlag!
Jetzt steh ich doch grad bei der Uferwallüberlegung - und hab grad das erste Mal in meinem Leben etwas betoniert *ggggg* (kleinen Zierbrunnen mit Überdachung und all dem Schnickschnack). 
Und beim Uferwall zerbrech ich mir schon den Kopf, dass ich den völlig gerade hinbekomme. Wo doch überall steht, dass Schlauchwaagen gar nicht so leicht zu handhaben sind.
Ich KANN jetzt nicht auch noch über einen Bodenablauf nachdenkenD ... sonst schaufel ich das Ding doch noch zu *ggggg*. Ich tüftel auch an der Möglichkeit, wie ich Regenwasser schön in den Teich bekomme.
ABER ...alles der Reihe nach.

Zu Daniel muss ich noch sagen: kein __ Schilf? ... ich mein, ich kenn zumindest das Wucherproblem vom Teich meiner Eltern ... aber dass der auch noch die Folie ruinieren kann?

Ach Mensch ...


----------



## Kolja (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein-Frau-Projekt*

Hallo Dorischlu,

ich habe letztes Jahr meinen Teich auch ganz alleine gebaut. Er ist zwar kleiner als deiner, aber es hetzt dich doch auch niemand, oder?
Also alleine das geht. Wie ist denn bei dir der Boden? Zur Not kann dir evtl. jemanden nur beim Graben helfen?
Ich habe auch nach NG gebaut mit Ufergraben. Das wird schon. Nur die Ruhe. Und gerade wird es auch, wenn du mehrfach misst.  Es muss ja nicht nach Werkzeugmachermaßstäben gegraben werden.
Bodenablauf habe ich keinen drin.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Ich war mal so frei und habe die beiden Themen zusammen geführt, OK ?


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Uwe ...danke

Andreaaaaa... an mein Herz *lach*!!!!! Nein, hetzen tut mich keiner ... außer ich selbst. ich muss mal in dein Tagebuch schauen ... 

und was ich ganz vergessen hab ...Werner ... ich bastel grad, dass ich die Fotos größer reinbekomm


NACHTRAG:
*flüster* Andrea, du bist meine HELDIN!!!!!!


----------



## thias (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein-Frau-Projekt*



dorlischu schrieb:


> Werner ... ACH DU MEINE GÜTE ...einen Bodenablauf:shock?????
> Muss das sein? Mich trifft der Schlag!
> ....
> 
> ...


 
... gaaaanz ruuuuhig 

Einen Bodenablauf brauchst du in einem Naturteich NICHT, auch keine Technik. Wozu auch, da darf sich Mulm ablagern. 
Bei Schilf gibt es auch ganz verschiedene Sorten, man darf aber nicht das Verkehrte nehmen...


----------



## thias (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein-Frau-Projekt*



dorlischu schrieb:


> Also, du meinst, um den Uferwall komm ich nicht herum, nein? Ich finde den Graben ja wunderschön, nur die Ufermatten mit der Einsaat und die dann eher kümmernden Pflanzen im Wasser tun mir a bissl weh. Ahhhhh, doch nicht soooo naturnah, gell!


 
Ein Naturteich muss nicht so nährstoffarm sein, wie ein Schwimmteich. D.h. die Wasserpflanzen wachsen da schon recht ordentlich in einem Lehm-Sand-Gemisch (Füllsand).
Der Ufergraben ist extra für Sumpfpflanzen - Trollblumen und so was, da kann also richtig Humus rein. Ich nehme an, das gefällt dir .
Beim Ufergraben musst du auch nicht so viel buddeln, max 30 cm tief. Aufwändiger ist es bei den Terassen, die du noch im Teich anlegen musst.


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ein-Frau-Projekt*



thias schrieb:


> Ein Naturteich muss nicht so nährstoffarm sein, wie ein Schwimmteich. D.h. die Wasserpflanzen wachsen da schon recht ordentlich in einem Lehm-Sand-Gemisch (Füllsand).
> Der Ufergraben ist extra für Sumpfpflanzen - Trollblumen und so was, da kann also richtig Humus rein. Ich nehme an, das gefällt dir .
> Beim Ufergraben musst du auch nicht so viel buddeln, max 30 cm tief. Aufwändiger ist es bei den Terassen, die du noch im Teich anlegen musst.



Thias ... ja, ich bin ertappt ...DAS gefällt mir sicher

und das mit dem Buddeln *lach* ... mit meinem Boden ist es ohnehin egal...der ist sowas von schwer ... ob 30cm oder die Terrassen...der Schweiß wird fließen, die Blasen wachsen ...so oder so

Ich werd da wohl mal nach Regen zu buddeln anfangen, denn wenn mal die Sonne draufgeschienen hat, dann bricht eher die Schaufel als dass ich 10cm wegschaufeln kann:beeten.
Vielleicxht sollt ich ja gleich loslegen, schließlich schüttet es eh den ganzen lieben Tag

Oder ich lass das mit dem Teich und werd Schlamm-Catch-Veranstalter:smoki


----------



## dorlischu (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

So ...ich hab meine Bilder-Hochladen-Übungsstunde beendet ...und garantiere für NIX

Aber zumindest versuche ich das Loch mal etwas größer zu zeigen und mit ein paar dilettantischen Linien dazu

Hier also sollte das Bild jetzt sein, das einen Teil des Teichs mit geplantem Wasserstand (durchgehend schwarz), und den Ufergraben (rot) zeigt. Das gestrichelt Schwarze wäre dann die erste Zone. Bitte fragt nicht, wie ich die anderen Zonen unterbringe bei dem Gefälle!!!!!
 

Und das nächste Bild ist praktisch anschließend die linke Seite, wo dann noch ein kleines Steg-chen hinkommen soll. Wenn schon, denn schon. Wieso heißt der Thread eigentlich "Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu"???
 

nun denn ... so schaut's also aus.

Und ich glaub, es war Daniel, der gemeint hat, dass das Loch schon vor längerer Zeit ausgehoben wurde - soviel ich weiß vor mindestens vier Jahren. Und ich hab die letzten Tage geschuftet, mal das grobe Zeug vom Boden rauszugraben.

Jaaaa ... jetzt hoff ich nur mal, dass man die Fotos auch sieht *g*. Sonst ist bei mir Hopfen und Malz verloren *g*.

die dorlischu

NACHTRAG: ähm, bitte sich den grünen langen Strich bei der Stegidee wegzudenken *ggggg* ... da ist mir im bearbeitungsprogramm die Linie etwas "ausgekommen"


----------



## Bebel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Hallo Dorschilu 

Habe in meinem Teich auch verschiedene Terrassen eingebaut, denke jetzt im Nachhinein, dass so viele Terrassen nicht wirklich nötig sind. 

Die meisten Pflanzen wachsen ohnehin im sehr flachen Wasser am besten 10-30cm. Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen überall, Pflanzen die mit einer Wassertiefe von 50cm und tiefer zurecht kommen gibt es nur sehr wenige. Seerosen gibt es für alle Tiefen.

Ich denke eine ausgedehnte Flachwasserzone  ist auf jeden Fall vorteilhaft, ein Ufergraben ist auch super (hab ich leider nicht - wollte mein Mann nicht - er komme dann nicht nahe genug ans Wasser dran - wir haben Fische drin).

Bei dem Aushub der Flachwasserzone, denke auf jeden Fall daran tief genug auszuheben, da Du ja später ausreichend Substrat aufbringen musst (ca. 10cm) um ein gutes Pflanzenwachstum zu bekommen (Sand - Lehmgemisch ist wirklich am besten). 

Übrigens - ich denke, auch wenn "Frau" viel alleine schaffen kann, spätestens wenn du die Folie auslegen willst wirst Du Hilfe benötigen.

Ansonsten verlier nicht die Geduld (ohje, schreib ausgerechnet ich das?) unser Teich brauchte auch lange Zeit bis zur Fertigstellung. 

Selbst wenn er kleine Schönheitsfehler hat, wenn sich die Pflanzen anfangen sich zu entwickeln und Leben in den in den Teich einkehrt, verblassen alle Sorgen und Mühen die man auf dem Weg dorthin hatte.

LG Bebel


----------



## dorlischu (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Ach Bebel 
danke für die aufmunternden Worte!!!!!

Ich glaub, ich hab ja nur Angst vor dem ersten Spatenstich sozusagen - dann gibt's kein Zurück mehr.
Aber das mit den Terrassen erleichtert mich - denn eine ausgedehnte Flachwasserzone schaffe ich wirklich leicht, und mit 
Müh und Not auch noch eine zweite (ich wiederhole: mit MÜH und NOT*ggggggg*). Und natürlich hast du recht ...alles geht nicht allein ... das hör ich von meiner Freundin auch ständig. Aber das hab ich ja auch gar nicht vor ... ich wollte einfach nicht Firmen ohne Ende kommen lassen, die dann doch nicht das machen, was ich will. Und ...ähm ... ich hab da schon so meine Vorstellungen

Hättest deinem GG zumindest nur einen Teil Ufergraben abgerungen

Alles Liebe
von der
dorlischu


----------



## dorlischu (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Liebe Leutchen, ich sag euch was:

Hab gerade beschlossen, den Teichbau aufs Frühjahr zu verlegen. Ich lese mich hier seit Tagen und schon vorher anderswo seit Wochen durch alle Klugheiten, Weisheiten, Erfahrungen, Fehler und Tipps ... und merke, mir raucht das Hirn und aus einer Frage werden dann gleich mindestens zehn.

Und irgendwie will ich das richtig machen. Nicht huschpfusch.
Igitt *gggg*, muss ich etwa GEDULD lernen?

Nein ehrlich. Ich les hier von Sand-Lehm-Gemisch und schon stellt sich die nächste Frage. Wo herbekommen? Wo krieg ich den feinen Füllsand, von dem tiefimteich alias Dirk gesprochen hat, her und wo krieg ich lehmige Erde her (außer aus meinem eigenen verlehmten Garten)? Und dann kommt noch, dass ich mich doch in meiner neuen Heimat, der Pfalz, gar net auskenn. Im good old Austria wüsst ich mir da schon zu helfen *gggg*.
Und Überlauf beim Uferwall gestalten.
Und Ufermatten rechtzeitig bepflanzen, dass alles noch schön einwurzelt.
Und überhaupt.

Ach ja ... und beim ganzen Lesen hab ich mir dann auch noch überlegt, wo ich den "Gold *******nden" Esel herbekommen soll?
Dazu hat wohl auch keiner einen Tipp, oder?:beeten

Hm, das heißt also: Ich werd euch richtig schön bis ins Frühjahr mit meinen Fragen weiternerven. Fein, gell?

Drum bedank ich mich mal lieber schon im Voraus

Ein Segen seid ihr, ihr lieben Leut hier!
Ich hoffe, wenn ich mal alles geschafft hab, dass ich das alles auch wieder an andere weitergeben kann, die dann genauso wie der Ox vorm Tor stehen wie die 

dorlischu


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Hallo Dorlischu,

das ist doch eine gute Nachricht. Lass es langsam angehen. Immer mal wieder ein bisschen graben, ein bisschen lesen und überlegen. Das wird schon. Mir hat auch der Kopf geraucht von all den Informationen. Aber wenn ich mich nicht selbst gehetzt habe, ist mir oft über Nacht eine Lösung eingefallen. Bei mir war es so, dass ich vieles auch nur durch Probieren herausgefunden habe. Meinen Rand habe ich mehrfach umgebaut, bis er mir gefallen hat.


----------



## Aristocat (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Hallo Dorlischuh!
Ich habe 3 Jahre gerbaucht bis ich meinen GöGa soweit hatte aus dem blöden Pool einen Teich zu machen. GELOBT SEINEN MUTTI UND IHR TEICH!!! Jetzt sieht mein Teich schon recht ordentlich aus und in Gedanken bastel ich schon wieder was neues. Wie schon Elschen in ihrer Signatur schreibt: " Ich habe fertig - achnee doch nicht!"
LG
Andrea


----------



## Kerspin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ich buddel das Loch wieder zu*

Hi dorlischu,

wenn Du in der Rheinebene wohnst, kannst Du die Gartenerde nehmen.
Der Rhein verteilte, wie auch jeder andere Fluss soviel Sand in seine Überschwemmungsgebiete, dass diese Erde gut zu nutzen ist.

Wenn Du ein bisschen höher wohnst ist das anders, da kann der Boden schwerer sein,
da du allerdings ein Biotop vor hast ist das mit dem Nährstoffgehalt vlt auch nicht sooooo tragisch.

Wir wohnen im Neckardelta.
Mein Sohn (jetzt 13) hat bei der Teichplanung vieles gelesen.
Zum Beispiel, dass man auf keinen Fall Gartenerde im Teich benutzen darf.
So kauften wir säckeweise Sumpferde.
Dann wuchsen die Pflanzen aber nicht richtig, und drohten zu verkümmern,
so schaufelte ich unsere Garten Erde (nicht vom Kompost) in die Rand und Sumpfzone.
Jetzt gedeihen die Pflanzen in diesem Bereich.

Gruß
Kerspin


----------

